# ciudades principales del peru: año 2,005



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las fotos que he visto de Tumbes me parecen bastante huachafas, no me refiero a las de este thread, si no en otros..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Pucha, no sé quien habrá tomado esas fotos de tumbes pero hay que tener poco sentido común para mostrarlas, realmente se ve horrible la imagen de las casas hasta las wevas y toda la manada de mototaxis


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juliaca, recontra fea como siempre, Tumbes, huachafisima y Huancayo, con un parque super recargado y edificios sin acabar en los costados...cuando cambiaremos?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo unico bueno de juliaca son sus construcciones coloniales, el resto es tipico de la nueva urbe peruana, comercio informal y edificios a medio acabar..


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

esas proyeciones son datos de 1993 estamos en el 2006 
no entiendo esa tabla


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

cibert said:


> esas proyeciones son datos de 1993 estamos en el 2006
> no entiendo esa tabla


es por que este thread es del año 2005...


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

alguien tiene los datos exactos del censo que se realizo el año pasado para saber la poblacion exacta por ciudades.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Los datos de la tabla son proyecciones al 2005, segun el censo de 1993.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Esos datos están mal...
LIMA METROPOLITANA 6,321,173/8,250,000 --> según el censo es de 7650000
AREQUIPA 619,159/845,000 --> Arequipa supongo que debe estar por los 930 000 hab (la muni de Arequipa no pone nada de info en su portal, tarea para el alcalde)
TRUJILLO 509,312/638,000--> Trujillo tienen 861,044 al 2005 según la MPT


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

fayo said:


> 1993 2005
> LIMA METROPOLITANA (incluye callao) 6,321,173 8,250,000
> AREQUIPA 619,159 845,000
> TRUJILLO 509,312 638,000
> ...


supongo k esas cifras son de población distrital, por que Trujillo ya bordea los 800 mil habitantes.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> supongo k esas cifras son de población distrital, por que Trujillo ya bordea los 800 mil habitantes.


No son distritales, son a nivel metropolitano...solo que son proyecciones que fallaron un poco.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*solo como ejemplo las fotos*










para el peru nuestras ciudades aparecen muy lejanas y muy heterogenea...no existen equiparidad entre la capital y sus regiones, aparte de ello son ciudades medianas la mayoria y con poca infraestructura urbana.

es decir estamos lejos todavia de ser un pais con ciudades de peso en cada region.

para construir un puente de 7 m de largo en el peru se hace fiesta para su inauguracion......cuando en realidad no es hora de festejos es hora de hacer obras y mas obras sin personalismos.

lima con 8 millones, en el sur 3 ciudades con cerca de 1.5 millones, en el norte igual, en el oriente con 3 de 1 millon y unas 30 ciudades mayores a los 250 mil habitantee en el resto del pais deberia ser el pais, parecido al brasil...


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Ni siquiera las principales ciudades peruanas aparte de Lima se pueden comparar con las principales ciudades de Bolivia, un país menos desarrollado que Perú.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

EL INEI TODAVIA NO HA DADO LAS CIFRAS DE HABITANTES POR CIUDADES, EL CENSO DEL 93 ESAS CIFRAS SE DIERON A LOS TRES MESES (TENGO UN "EXPRESO" DE OCTUBRE 1993), LO QUE SI SE SABE ES QUE EL CRECIMIENTO DEMOGRAFICO DE LAS PRINCIPALES CIUDADES DEL PERU Y DE LA MISMA LIMA HA CAIDO BASTANTE ESTA ENTRE 1.7 Y 2.1% LIMA METROPOLITANA CON LOS DATOS DEL CENSO DEL 2005 RECIEN PASARA LOS 0CHO MILLONES A MEDIADOS DEL 2007 EL DEPARTAMENTO ESTARA EN ALREDEDOR DE LOS 8'500,000 A MEDIADOS DE ESTE AÑO (INEI)


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

fayo said:


> para el peru nuestras ciudades aparecen muy lejanas y muy heterogenea...no existen equiparidad entre la capital y sus regiones, aparte de ello son ciudades medianas la mayoria y con poca infraestructura urbana.
> 
> es decir estamos lejos todavia de ser un pais con ciudades de peso en cada region.
> 
> ...


No te pases fayo...Ni lima le llega a los talones a Houston o a muchas ciudades americanas.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> Ni siquiera las principales ciudades peruanas aparte de Lima se pueden comparar con las principales ciudades de Bolivia, un país menos desarrollado que Perú.


Eso es por culpa de nuestro odiado enemigo don centralismo.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Me da la impresion que en su existe un mini centralismo en Arequipa en cambio, las ciudades del norte han progresado mas y estan mejor ubicadas en este ranking.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Me da la impresion que en el sur existe un mini centralismo (Arequipa) en cambio, las ciudades del norte han progresado mas y estan mejor ubicadas en este ranking.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Muchik said:


> *Me da la impresion * que en el sur existe un mini centralismo (Arequipa) en cambio, las ciudades del norte han progresado mas y estan mejor ubicadas en este ranking.


No te dala impresión...el centralismo de la región Arequipa es realmente bastante fuerte.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

EFRACO said:


> EL INEI TODAVIA NO HA DADO LAS CIFRAS DE HABITANTES POR CIUDADES, EL CENSO DEL 93 ESAS CIFRAS SE DIERON A LOS TRES MESES (TENGO UN "EXPRESO" DE OCTUBRE 1993), LO QUE SI SE SABE ES QUE EL CRECIMIENTO DEMOGRAFICO DE LAS PRINCIPALES CIUDADES DEL PERU Y DE LA MISMA LIMA HA CAIDO BASTANTE ESTA ENTRE 1.7 Y 2.1% LIMA METROPOLITANA CON LOS DATOS DEL CENSO DEL 2005 RECIEN PASARA LOS 0CHO MILLONES A MEDIADOS DEL 2007 EL DEPARTAMENTO ESTARA EN ALREDEDOR DE LOS 8'500,000 A MEDIADOS DE ESTE AÑO (INEI)


que ineptos los del inei que hasta la fecha no publican los resultados exactos de poblacion por ciudades ya ha pasado mas de medio año desde el censo que mallllllll :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------

